# Taille de la fenetre plein écran possible?



## Francois F (21 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je viens de recvoir mon premier Mac, un Macbook très très beau et qui fonctionne très très bien...Mais c'est très différent des pécé...Et je n'arrive pas à mettre les fenetres à la taille plein écran.Est ce possible ou non ? J'ai bien essayé les feux rouge/ orange/ vert mais je ne passe pas enplein écran.Quelqu'un pourrait-il me renseigner?.
Merci par avance


----------



## r e m y (21 Juin 2006)

non pas de passage en plein écran comme sur Windows.... il va falloir t'y faire, sur Mac on travaille en mode fenêtré (alors que sur "ToutPetitMou Fenêtres" on travaille plutôt en mode plein écran)

Mais on s'y fait vite!


----------



## Francois F (21 Juin 2006)

Alors je ne cherche plus ...
Merci pour la rapidité de la réponse.  
A une prochaine.


----------



## hippo sulfite (21 Juin 2006)

Francois F a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> Je viens de recvoir mon premier Mac, un Macbook très très beau et qui fonctionne très très bien...Mais c'est très différent des pécé...Et je n'arrive pas à mettre les fenetres à la taille plein écran.Est ce possible ou non ? J'ai bien essayé les feux rouge/ orange/ vert mais je ne passe pas enplein écran.Quelqu'un pourrait-il me renseigner?.
> Merci par avance



Bonjour et bienvenue sur Mac Génération,
comme te l'a dit le vénérable sage remy, il n'y a pas de mode plein écran. Par contre tu as du remarquer que le bouton vert adapte la taille de ta fenêtre au plus serré du contenu de celle-ci. 

Ce fonctionnement a pour mérite de toujours te laisser voir un petit bout de la magnifique photo que tu as choisie comme fond d'écran.


----------



## Won (21 Juin 2006)

Hum... contente de voir que je n'ai pas été la seule à être dépaysée en débarquant de la planète PC! Ceci dit... quel bonheur de ne plus voir son ordi planter tous les deux jours! Cela vaut bien un petit effort d'adaptation au départ...


----------



## jeff3 (22 Juin 2006)

Sinon, tu peux toujours agrandir ta fenêtre au max en bas à droite voire masquer le dock


----------



## takamaka (28 Juillet 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> non pas de passage en plein écran comme sur Windows.... il va falloir t'y faire, sur Mac on travaille en mode fenêtré (alors que sur "ToutPetitMou Fenêtres" on travaille plutôt en mode plein écran)


Faux et Archi-Faux ! :casse: :rateau: 

Non, je déconne Rémy.  Il existe Mégazoomer. Pour l'utiliser, il faut installer SIMBL. Une fois l'opération effectuée, on peut se ballader en mode plein écran quelque soit l'application utilisée avec la combinaison Command+Enter.

Pratique pour un safari sur le web (sans avoir à utiliser Saft !  )


----------



## ice (29 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Faux et Archi-Faux ! :casse: :rateau:
> 
> Non, je d&#233;conne R&#233;my.  Il existe M&#233;gazoomer. Pour l'utiliser, il faut installer SIMBL. Une fois l'op&#233;ration effectu&#233;e, on peut se ballader en mode plein &#233;cran quelque soit l'application utilis&#233;e avec la combinaison Command+Enter.
> 
> Pratique pour un safari sur le web (sans avoir &#224; utiliser Saft !  )


Eh ben alors l&#224; je dis Chapeau !

merci pour ce petit soft 

Edit: Dommage que ce ne soit pas compatible avec le Finder, iTunes et Photoshop


----------



## takamaka (29 Juillet 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben alors là je dis Chapeau !


merci pour ce petit soft 
 


			
				ice a dit:
			
		

> Edit: Dommage que ce ne soit pas compatible avec le Finder, iTunes et Photoshop


C'est clair mais naviguer en plein écran et avec les onglets dans Safari, c'est déjà super !


----------



## mOOnSlide (31 Juillet 2006)

hello, Hello 

Vous pouvez aussi redimensionner la fenêtre manuellement, en l'étirant à la taille désirée.

Pour les applications comme Safari et mail c'est ce que j'ai fais, je laisse le dock (en bas) et la barre "menu" (en haut) apparent et c'est nickel 
Sachant que OS X garde les "paramètres" en mémoire, lorsque vous redémarrez  les logiciels, la taille des fenêtres et la même que lors de votre dernière utilisation.


----------



## takamaka (31 Juillet 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez aussi redimensionner la fenêtre manuellement, en l'étirant à la taille désirée.


Non, vraiment ?!
Sais-tu qu'il existe un script pour faire cela en un clic ?
:casse:


----------



## mOOnSlide (31 Juillet 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Non, vraiment ?!
> Sais-tu qu'il existe un script pour faire cela en un clic ?
> :casse:



Euh ben non..sinon je l'aurais utilisé  

ça fait que 4 mois que je suis sur Mac    j'en découvre tous les jours :rose:


----------



## takamaka (31 Juillet 2006)

mOOnSlide a dit:
			
		

> Euh ben non..sinon je l'aurais utilisé
> 
> ça fait que 4 mois que je suis sur Mac    j'en découvre tous les jours :rose:


Tiens voilà un petit lien


----------



## mOOnSlide (31 Juillet 2006)

aarrfff miam..trop génial tous les plugins pour Safari !!!  

Merci takamaka


----------



## Shakjlz (1 Juillet 2010)

Je me permets de détérer le sujet mais on sait jamais ca peut en aider certains (vu que le topic sort en premier si on tape "fenetre plein ecran mac" sur google:
il y a un logiciel qui s'occupe de mettre en plein ecran les fenetres

RIGHT ZOOM

http://www.blazingtools.com/downloads.html#RightZoom


au plaisir


Ben on va profiter de la remontée des profondeurs pour déménager !


----------



## AntoineM80 (17 Mars 2012)

Shakjlz a dit:


> Je me permets de détérer le sujet mais on sait jamais ca peut en aider certains (vu que le topic sort en premier si on tape "fenetre plein ecran mac" sur google:



Je confirme ... je suis tombé direct dessus aujourd'hui... soit 6 ans après son ouverture !



> il y a un logiciel qui s'occupe de mettre en plein ecran les fenetres
> 
> RIGHT ZOOM
> 
> http://www.blazingtools.com/downloads.html#RightZoom



C'est super top ce logiciel merci . Exactement ce que je cherchais 
On peut même choisir en option une touche pour activer ou pas le plein écran.
Du coup sur mon mac maintenant : Alt + *+*    = grand écran et sinon classique
Et ça marche sur toutes les fenêtres

Encore Merci


----------



## r e m y (17 Mars 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> non pas de passage en plein écran comme sur Windows.... il va falloir t'y faire, sur Mac on travaille en mode fenêtré (alors que sur "ToutPetitMou Fenêtres" on travaille plutôt en mode plein écran)
> 
> Mais on s'y fait vite!



Bon ok.... aujourd'hui on a Lion et la mode est au plein écran.

Mais Lion c'est OS X, ce n'est plus MAC OS X. Donc ce que je disais reste vrai: sur MAC on travaille on mode fenêtré


----------

